# Eh, les gars !



## ChocolatHada

Hola! Quería conocer el significado de esta expresión. Literalmente parecería ser "Eh, chicos!" pero me parece que me estoy perdiendo una parte del significado, que hay algo más.

Aparece en un cuento de Le petit Nicolas, Le football. Rufus toca el silbato porque Nicolas se pelea con Geoffroy, y Agnan se pone mal porque supuestamente él le tenía que dar la orden de tocar el silbato. Pero a Rufus no le importa y empieza a tocar el silbato una y otra vez, y Agnan se pone a llorar. En ese momento, Alceste (que era el que había organizado el partido, y se quería ir a merendar), dice:

"Eh, les gars!"

Y nadie lo escucha.

Hay una expresión de crítica, enojo, hartazgo, o algo por el estilo? O es una manera de decir "termínenla, dejen de pelearse..."?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Para mí no hay más significado que el que apuntas tú: _¡Eh chicos!_ Tan solo quiere llamar la atención de sus compañeros de juego.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

De acuerdo con Martine

Puedes traducirlo como "¡Oigan!


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 

En español de España, el "¡Oigan!" que propone Paquit& no serviría como traducción, a mi entender. Ese Oigan viene de "ustedes", y en España un niño nunca trataría de "usted" a sus amigos, y menos si la expresión a traducir es "Eh!, les gars", que es un registro claramente familiar. 

Mi propuesta, de acuerdo con Cintia&Martine, sería "¡Eh, chicos!", o, incluso, "¡Eh, tios!"

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Orbayu said:


> En español de España, el "¡Oigan!" que propone Paquit& no serviría como traducción, a mi entender. Ese Oigan viene de "ustedes", y en España un niño nunca trataría de "usted" a sus amigos,



Exacto. Tienes toda la razón.

Pero siendo ChocolatHada argentina, país en el que "ustedes" es plural natural de "vos" incluso para niños de dos años, pensé que  mi "oigan" podía valerle. Eso sí, debía haber escrito "podés traducirlo" para mayor coherencia...


----------



## Philippides

Dans cette apostrophe "Eh ! Les gars !" du petit Nicolas, j'entends aussi un petit garçon qui parle à ses copains comme s'ils étaient des grands, voire des durs. Il me semble que le "¡Eh, tios!" le rend mieux.


----------



## aztlaniano

Philipides said:


> "¡Eh, tios!" le rend mieux.


A lo mejor no sirve fuera de España, o al menos en algunos países.
Como ChocolatHada es de Argentina, quizá ¡Eh! ¡Pibes! o ¡Oigan! ¡Pibes!
El autor de Nicholas, René Goscinny, hizo todos sus estudios en Buenos Aires (allá en los años 30, y era un niño poco deportista, por cierto), pero, desgraciadamente, nunca hizo una versión en español de esos cuentos, que yo sepa.


----------



## Lexinauta

Una versión que podría funcionar es: *'¡Eh, muchachos!'
*


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola! Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, muy interesante esto de las diferencias entre los distintos españoles. De hecho yo no sabía que en España el "ustedes" era algo formal: pensaba que directamente no lo usaban (no lo "usáis"). 
También tenemos una diferencia con los verbos "escuchar" y "oir": acá es más habitual un "Escuchen!" que un "Oigan!". Aunque ninguno de los dos me cierra en este contexto.
Ahora que entendí la frase, si lo pienso como lo diríamos acá, me sale un "Che, chicos!" o más informal y actual "Che, pónganse las pilas! o todavía mejor "Che, media pila!"
(En Argentina, el "tío" es solamente el hermano de tu papá/mamá  )
Gracias a todos!

Sí, podría ser quizás "Eh, muchachos!", aunque me suena un poco más antiguo (dicho por una persona de 40 o 50 años...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



> (dicho por una persona de 40 o 50 años...)


Exactamente la edad que tendría Nicolas hoy día .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Exactamente la edad que tendría Nicolas hoy día .
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Martine, te confundes con Hary Potter que tiene un año más en cada libro.
Nicolás y sus amigos sigue teniendo la misma edad a pesar de que le nace un hermanito a uno de ellos...

Nicolás tiene 10 años ad vitam eternam.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Oui, Paquit&, je comprends (c'est grâce au forum que finalement j'ai lu Le petit Nicolas que je ne connaissais pas - Et je n'ai pas lu Harry Potter).
Mais je parle de notre perspective à nous actuellement. Si une personne d'environ 50 ans parle comme ça c'est qu'elle a parlé comme ça petite.

Quand on lit (par exemple) la Comtesse de Ségur on a clairement l'impression que le langage est d'une autre époque bien que ni Sophie ni  Camille ni Jacques et Paul, ni... aient pris une seule ride ou soient couverts de cheveux blancs.

Pour moi il s'agit du même cas même si l'époque est plus proche.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Je crois que Cintia&Martine a raison, moi je n'étais pas consciente de l'époque où l'auteur a écrit le livre. Alors, "Che, media pila" serait bizarre, et par contre "Eh, muchachos!", maintenant je trouve que c'est parfait. 
(C'est comme quand on lit Mafalda...)


----------



## aztlaniano

Goscinny escribió la primera colección de cuentos en 1959, los libros se publicaron entre 1960 y 1964, es decir, Nicolas es un poco anterior a Mafalda (1964-73).

Desde luego, con "muchachos" no se puede equivocar.


----------



## Bjon

Salut !

Me preguntaba si esta expresión puede usarse para dirigirse a un grupo de mujeres y hombres, o si es necesario hacer la distinción del femenino. ¿Cuál sería en este último caso?

Merci en avance de votre aide !!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Bjon:

Cuando yo era una niña (siglos ha...) decíamos:

Eh, les gars ! (si solo hay chicos)
Eh, les gars ! (para un grupo de chicos y chicas)
Eh les filles ! (si solo hay chicas)

Es un lenguaje de chiquillos, no de hombres y mujeres adultos.

No sé en la actualidad si se sigue usando o qué dicen los pequeños y jovencitos de hoy.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Es un lenguaje de chiquillos, no de hombres y mujeres adultos.


Bueno, en algún partido de rugby también se oye: *Eh, les gars, il faut remonter ça! *

Pero, volviendo a la pregunta de *Bjon*, yo le diría que, en mi opinión, sí que puedes usar esa expresión para dirigirte a un grupo de mujeres y de hombres siempre que el contexto sea informal y que tengas bastante confianza con todos ellos. 

También se admitiría en situaciones de emergencia (en las que el protocolo pasaría a un segundo plano...).


----------



## Gévy

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bueno, en algún partido de rugby también se oye: *Eh, les gars, il faut remonter ça! *


Cierto, cierto, y en más contextos, como la construcción, por ejemplo. 

Gracias, Víctor, se me había pasado este tipo de contexto. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es que cuando los hombres jugamos somos como chiquillos...


----------



## Bjon

¡Muchísimas gracias por tan prontas y oportunas respuestas!


----------

